# Crash on Find Max Core



## Destinatus (May 2, 2007)

I borrowed my friends ATI x1950XTX and ran ATI Tool on it. My current card has been freezing during games so I was checking to see if it was a problem with the card or my system. Anyway, when I was trying to find the max core my computer crashed. I already scanned for artifacts before that and it hadn't found any. Is it possible to fry your card with just clicking Find Max Core?

EDIT: I guess I should add that it was at all the default values and my card was running at the stock speed. Also I'm not trying to overclock the card, I'm just trying to find out why mine (HIS x1950 PRO) crashes during games.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 2, 2007)

scanning fro max will shut down your pc eventually as the card goes over its threshold of core MHz's.  No I wouldnt say it will kill a card , but the find max is not the best way to go when OC'ing a g-card.  Also the X1950XTX has voltage and fan controls , that can be changed for OC'ing, but you say it crashes @ stock !   Leads me to believe not enough power in the system to keep the card running , or  because it happened with an older card too, that it may not even be the G-card!


----------



## Destinatus (May 2, 2007)

Nah, it can't be my PSU. This is what I have: http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=373100

The X1950XTX doesn't crash at stock, just gets pretty noisy. The x1950 Pro is what is crashing at stock speeds and it even has the HIS aftermarket cooler on it (IceQ3). This is really confusing me.

Now that I think about it, my x1950 Pro is almost completely silent, maybe the fans aren't running fast enough? I'll try and speed em up when I get off work.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 2, 2007)

so let me get this str8 the 1950XTX will run stock no issues? But the pro crashes @ stock?

the XTX I've heard is a noisy S.O.B when at full load and the fan kicks in!  As for the pro it "should" run on same system as the XTX with no issues.

I'm assuming when the cards were switched you reinsalled the drivers...if so it sounds to me like a bunk G-card!!!!!!


----------



## Destinatus (May 2, 2007)

You're probably right SneekyPeet (Sealab 2021 reference? hehe). The card is still new so I will see if I can RMA it for another one or maybe step up to an 8800GTS or somethin'


----------



## sneekypeet (May 2, 2007)

never thought about the sealab thing till you pointed it out...lol

But on a serious note I'd take the 8800 over both 1950's any day!


----------

